

Chat in Firefox, Seriously? - frade33

Facebook tried &#x27;email&#x27; it didn&#x27;t work. Google tried Google+ didn&#x27;t work., or for that matter a social network. Microsoft tried &#x27;search engine&#x27; it didn&#x27;t work.<p>If you don&#x27;t want to learn a lesson out of it, then you are purely an idiot.<p>Moral of the story. Stay focused on what you do best, or if you want to &#x27;disrupt&#x27; the current market of a specific product, then you have to build the most innovative earth-shattering, ground-breaking product, that could blow the competition away, otherwise you will be beating the dead horse.<p>There is no room for at par or mediocre efforts in a highly competitive product marketplace.<p>It&#x27;s not a rocket-science, it&#x27;s called &#x27;common-sense&#x27;.
======
techjuice
You have to try to see if you can succeed. Apple tried with the iPhone, Amazon
tried with AWS, Nike tried with the Jordan's and that seems to have worked out
pretty well for them. Just because something exist doesn't mean someone else
should not try to compete in that market, especially if they have the capital,
and staff for a good competitive edge.

~~~
frade33
it wasn't point of my post, I never meant, one shouldn't try. actually this is
how all of these big Giants in the industry have succeeded and come along. But
still, what my post missed was the emphasis on the 'rational' trying, than
'me-too' trying.

------
aceawan
Google tried Chrome.

